# Geometry Question about Look Kg381i Frameset



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

For a Look KG381i frameset in a size 57, does anyone know what the exact c-c toptube length and the exact headtube length would be?

I have search high and low for a geometry table for this discontinued Look frame from about the 2002 year and can't find it.

Thanks


----------



## axel (Jun 3, 2006)

the image is a screen grab I took from the competive cyclist site a while ago (they've since stopped selling look).


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Axel,
Would you happen to have 386 i spec.'s as well?


----------



## axel (Jun 3, 2006)

I believe these are from the 2005 386i. Hopefully someone could confirm. Also, I'm not sure if the geometry changed over the life of the model (i'd expect not as it's a monocoque). The numbers came from the following url http://www.81496.com/jouhou/road/look2005/looksize.html#386


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, that stuff is great, just what I needed. Has anyone ridden the KG381i a lot, how would you compare its ride to the 585 and 595b and 586?


----------



## alcjphil (Dec 7, 2008)

I had a KG381 for 3 years, raced it and rode it extensively. It was the safest feeling bike I have ever raced with. On fast downhills it was the best descending bike I have been on. One time, to show how stable it was, I rode it no hands on a gravel shoulder at 35 kph. In races I was able to out corner almost anyone else in the pack. Compared to the newer 585, 586, and 595, it is a bit heavier, less stiff, but more comfortable. I sold my 381 to my brother, not because I did not like it, but because I acquired a 481SL which rides exactly the same, and I did not need two almost identical bikes. I also have a 595, which is great fun, but I will probably use the 481 for most of my longer rides. On a really long ride, you will be just as comfortable during the last 20 km as the first 20


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Based on the old Competitve Cyclist geometry chart, does anyone what the standover height are for 50cm and 51cm frames? As these measurements are c-c, I imagine that the standover heights are pretty tall.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

ping771 said:


> Based on the old Competitve Cyclist geometry chart, does anyone what the standover height are for 50cm and 51cm frames? As these measurements are c-c, I imagine that the standover heights are pretty tall.



I have a size 49 KG361 and the measured standover is 29 in (73.6cm) ...give or take a few mm's. The second geo chart was for a slightly different bike. The heights from my bike should be pretty close to what your looking for if you add the extra cm's or so.

BTW...I run 23 tubular tires which can add or take away a few mm's from documented values. Im not positive, but I believe the older LOOKs had lower BB's which could change some of the vertical dim's compared to the new sloping models.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

ping771 said:


> Based on the old Competitve Cyclist geometry chart, does anyone what the standover height are for 50cm and 51cm frames? As these measurements are c-c, I imagine that the standover heights are pretty tall.



Standover on my 50cm 381 measures 29-7/8".


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------

